# Weisser Rand bei transparentem GIF



## janomerico (8. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte vorhin ein Bild mit transparentem Hintergrund als GIF speichern, musste dann aber leider feststellen, dass es dann einen nicht wirklich schönen, verpixelten weissen Rand hatte, wie man HIER sieht (btw: wieso ist der Hintergrund beim PNG Bild grün?). Ich würde mal sagen, das liegt daran, dass der Rand ursprünglich halbtransparent war, und GIF ja nur 100%ige Tranzparenz understützt, oder? 

Wisst ihr wie ich diesen Rand am einfachsten wegmachen kann, so, dass es aussieht, wie auf dem PNG Bild?

Wenn nicht, wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich DIESES BILD so klein wie möglich und trotzdem mit guter Qualität abspeichern kann? (Wird für eine Webseite benutzt, den Verlauf usw. könnte man also auch einzeln speichern).

Edit: HIER noch die PSD Datei

Danke!

janomerico


----------



## Matonor (9. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von janomerico _
> 
> Wenn nicht, wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich DIESES BILD so klein wie möglich und trotzdem mit guter Qualität abspeichern kann? (Wird für eine Webseite benutzt, den Verlauf usw. könnte man also auch einzeln speichern).



jpg


----------



## Razorhawk (9. April 2004)

es geht auch anders. Du kannst das Bild statt als Gif auch als PNG abspeichern, denn dieses hat einen 8 bit Alphakanal mit enthalten.
Du musst nur ausprobieren wie groß die Datei dabei wird, da die Kompression nicht unbedingt die beste ist.


----------



## da_Dj (9. April 2004)

Bei .png mucken aber noch einige Browser (grad ältere) rum . Vielleicht lässt du es einfach auf .jpb und nimmst etwas mehr Kompression [ist ja so "nur" 80 kb gross]


----------



## Lobi (9. April 2004)

Hi...
...wegen dem pixeligen Rand...

Ich würds mal damit versuchen die Markierung deines Objekts um ein oder zwei px zu verkleinern und dann auf weiche Auswahlkante 1 px stellen und erst dann kopieren und neu einfügen... dann müsste es eigentlich gehen...

Beispiel


----------



## janomerico (9. April 2004)

Bei jpg wäre entweder die Qualität zu schlecht, oder das Bild zu gross, und bei png-8 gibt es auch diesen weissen Rand.  

@Lobi
So geht aber nur der weisse Rand weg, es bleibt trotzdem verpixelt.  

Ich habe mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt:
Vom Verlauf speichere ich nur einen 1px breiten Streifen, den ich dann ja waagrecht wiederholen kann. Dann speichere ich die Blumen und die Figuren mit transparentem Hintergrund und lege sie darüber. So würde es glaube ich genug klein werden. JPG fällt also weg, bleiben nur noch GIF und PNG. Nur gibt es da eben diesen weissen Rand...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. April 2004)

Hi,

der Trick an der Sache ist, dass man diese "Randpixel" irgendwie so einfärben
muss, dass sie zum geplanten Hintergrund passen. Normalerweise bekommst
du beim Export über "Für Web speichern" automatisch Weiß als Farbe für die
teiltransparenten Teile der Vorlage angeboten. Wenn du z.B. planst, dieses
transparente GIF wie in deinem Beispiel auf einen roten Untergrund zu setzen,
dann kannst du diese Grundfarbe Rot als Transparenzhintergrund definieren.

Dazu im Fenster "Für Web speichern" natürlich GIF auswählen, die Transparenz
mit der entsprechenden Checkbox aktivieren und dann bei Hintergrund den Punkt
"Anderer" auswählen. Nun kannst du in der jetzt erscheinenden Farbpalette die
gewünschte Transparenzfarbe definieren.

In meinem Screenshot hab ich mal beispielhaft auch Rot genommen, damit du 
den Effekt gut siehst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## janomerico (9. April 2004)

Danke für den Tip, aber bei einem Verlauf hilft das leider auch nicht weiter.. Ich bezweifle mal, dass man für diesen Rand auch einen Verlauf als Farbe angeben kann...  
Aber das könnte man doch auch manuell machen, oder? Ich hab es schon versucht, also ausgewählt, um 1px erweitert und in eine neues bild eingefügt. Aber es war trotzdem halbtransparent


----------



## impacter (10. April 2004)

Hallo!

Vor kurzem hatte ich das selbe Problem hier im Forum vorgestellt.
Leider ohne großen Erfolg. 
Hier kannst Du das nochmal sehen: Beiträge 

Für mich war die Lösung, das Tool SmartSaver von Ulead welches es auch als Photoshop-PlugIn gibt zu verwenden.
Dort kannst Du eine Datei als Hintergrund angeben! Die Randpixel werden dann aus diesem Hintergrund übernommen,
der Rest bleibt natürlich transparent, wie es sich gehört.
Siehe mein Beispielbild in den Beiträgen, oben!

Vom Tool gibt es eine kostenlose (zeitbeschränkte) Testversion! Also einfach runterladen und mal Testen. Die transparenten GIFs passen dann perfekt auf den Hintergrund! 

Gruß

impacter


----------



## janomerico (10. April 2004)

Oops, als ich nach einem Thread suchte, wo mein Problem schon behandelt wurde, bin ich auch auf deinen Thread gestossen. Aber wie die anderen wohl auch, hab ich dich nicht verstanden ^^'' 

Ich hab mir die Trial Version runtergeladen und installiert. In PS hab ich dann das Programm aufgerufen (Filter -> Ulead SmartSaver, oder?) aber danach hatte ich keinen Plan, wie ich den Hintergrund jetzt als Randpixel auswählen kann. Könntest du es mir bitte erklären?  :-(


----------



## impacter (11. April 2004)

Hallo!

Das ist ganz einfach: In der Toolbar von SmartSaver gibt es einen Button "Page background". Im Dialog kannst Du dann eine Farbe oder ein "user selected image" auswählen. Weiter unten kann man auch noch einen Versatz einstellen.

Noch ein kleiner Tip: wenn es Dir zu aufwändig ist, das Bild über dem Originalhintergrund zu positionieren, kannst Du auch ein Arbeitsbild, daß aus
Vordergrund und Hintergrund besteht erstellen und dann unter "Full screen preview" mit der Maus das Vordergrundobjekt pixelgenau (deckungsgleich) positionieren.

Hoffe das war einigermaßen klar...

Gruß

Impacter


----------



## janomerico (12. April 2004)

Hi!

Ja, hat geklappt! Danke vielmals! 

PS kann die Bilder aber besser komprimieren, also speichere ich es in SmartSaver als PNG-24 und dann in PS erst als GIF


----------

